# Networking for PFF Business Owners



## kelly1

With all the business owners on here. Maybe would should get together somewhere & pass out some businesscards. Just thoughtI would throw that out there.


----------



## BigFishKB

Yep, that sounds like a good idea!!!

B&B Construction & Renovation LLC.

554-7212

995-8763


----------



## kelly1

Sounds like a good idea to me to!! with all the business owners on here we could do alot of networking!


----------



## Realtor

I'm in.

Jim


----------



## kelly1

May we have a "PFF Chamber of Commerce". With all the business owners on here & even people wishing to start a business. Come on guys stand up for free enterprise!!!


----------



## lostwwind

i'm in!!

Keller Willliams Realty

and

Corner Creek Graphics and Photography


----------



## Stuart H. Brown

Kelvin,

You should start by buying everybody lunch at Zaxby's. j/k Inexpensive networking is hard to find. Maybea page withbusinesses info and logo. Something simple. Not sure how much trouble it would be for Chris but can ask.

SHB


----------



## fisheye48

dont worry stuart...i think ive got everyone covered on eating there....everytime im on that side of town i make it a point to stop in and get a bite...never had a bad experience in there...always frendily staff you have!:clap


----------



## kelly1

Hey, Stuart thought we could have the meetings at Zaxby's???? Would need to get all this approved by Chris. I knowI have cleaned alot of tile & carpet for guys that own businesses on here or work for someone who owns a business. I think a forum chamber would be good for all of us .


----------



## iq

were in too! if I can help let me know

Island Quest Canvas

Pat


----------



## lostwwind

let me know when this is gonna happen, i would love to be there

dennis battles

keller williams realty

and

corner creek photography and graphics

791-3822


----------



## rocklobster

Count me and dkdiver in! Sounds like a great idea! Keep us posted.

Due South Custom Charters

Captain Dalton Kennedy

565-7247


----------



## kelly1

Sounds like we got a start! If anyone has a first time meeting place & all (or most of) us can set a date /time. We can make this thing happen. In the meantime.I will see what I can come up with, maybe next week or week after. Need to know where most of us are located so we can come up with a central location. Pensacola etc

Thanks for the response, Kelvin


----------



## lostwwind

pace, near hwy 90 bridge to pcola


----------



## Captain DP

I'll do it sounds good...


----------



## kelly1

Got alot of response from you guys, I hope I can make it happen. If you want to know how bad the economy is my wife had been working as an office manager for a well known doctor here in Gulf Breeze for 9 years & was told several weeks ago not to come back to work. She is unemployed but good news is she is got some interviews for better paying jobs next week. I hope it works out well for her. In the mean time she is working with me. With all the back log on my business & paperwork( which has never been kept up ) she has done it all. She is an awesome woman to put up with my BS & Fishing. Well none better personI than my wife to get us together.I THINK I WILL GO TELL HER NOW! WISH ME LUCK ! Kelvin


----------



## Realtor

Post when & where, How about we all meet up at Sams one wednesday night? Does that still happen? I have not been in a few Months.

Jim


----------



## kelly1

How about Thursday February 21st around 6:00 pm at Sams Seafood? Any problems?


----------



## fisheye48

im in....still on for the 21st?


----------



## lostwwind

where is sam's seafood located?

and do they serve more than seafood?


----------



## Realtor

21st sounds good to me, I'll be there. 

Sams is in down town pensacola, across the road from Joe patti sea food.

Jim


----------

